# Al Jefferson looking good in summer league.



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

You remember Al don't you? Oh yeah, the guy we *should have* taken with our #1 pick!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

didnt we need a pg we have enough PFs


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

You can never have too many good PF's. They are valuable commodities for trade purposes.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> You can never have too many good PF's. They are valuable commodities for trade purposes.


I hear ya. Jernaine for DD was a doozie.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Elite point guards are just as valuable, IMO. If Telfair turns out to be the player everyone has envisioned, Nash made the right choice.

Is Jason Kidd less valuable than Tim Duncan?

Not to a team that already has quality forwards.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crimson the Cat</b>!
> Elite point guards are just as valuable, IMO. If Telfair turns out to be the player everyone has envisioned, Nash made the right choice.
> 
> Is Jason Kidd less valuable than Tim Duncan?
> ...


Who is *everybody?* I certainly don't envision Telfair to be a star in this league. And yes, Jason Kidd is *far* less valuable than Duncan. I am sure that Jersey would be thrilled to trade Kidd for Duncan straight up.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

everyone = Blazers

So, if you had Garnett already on your team, but Troy Hudson as the point guard, and had your choice to either add Duncan or Kidd, you'd go with Duncan?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crimson the Cat</b>!
> Elite point guards are just as valuable, IMO.


Actually, I'll go you one further and say they're MORE valuable.

High-quality 1's are simply less common than high-quality 4's. Rasheed Wallace didn't get a ton of value for Portland, in spite of his expiring contract status, and one of the key pieces he DID net was... a quality 4.

I might have preferred to take Jefferson over Telfair at 13, but only because I think there was a decent chance Sebastian would have slipped to 22 or Portland would have had a chance to move up with a team that didn't want Telfair but would have taken the #22 plus $3m.

If Telfair pans out and Jefferson pans out, no Blazers fans will regret the decision to take Bassy over Al.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> If Telfair pans out and Jefferson pans out, no Blazers fans will regret the decision to take Bassy over Al.
> 
> Ed O.


don't bet on it.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I'll go you one further and say they're MORE valuable.
> ...


HA! I laugh in your general direction! Many "high quality" 1's earn that distinction simply because they are playing with "high quality" 4's! I submit Chauncey Billups and Tony Parker as exhibits A & B respectively. NBA GM's have an unwritten maxim that is "never trade big for small." This in itself demonstrates that PF's are more valuable than PG's.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

So Aaron Williams is more valuable than Jason Kidd?!

Obviously, you have to take it on a case by case basis, as a GM or otherwise.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong...Did some kid named Seabstian kick your dog when you were a kid or something.


You really have a serious disdain for the kid when seemingly you have no reason to other than the stuff that 1080 constantly preaches.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Or are the high quality 4's benefiting from the high quality 1's?  

Billups and Parker are not, in my book, high quality 1's.

Both are very good, but not even in the same realm as a Jason Kidd, I. Thomas, or Magic Johnson. Those were/are elite point guards.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> tlong...Did some kid named Seabstian kick your dog when you were a kid or something.
> 
> 
> You really have a serious disdain for the kid when seemingly you have no reason to other than the stuff that 1080 constantly preaches.


Schilly,

I'm not upset at Telfair by any means. I will support him and I sincerely hope he has a great career...no matter how unrealistic that is. I'm pissed off at the Blazers for picking him at 13th! That was *STUPID!*


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Also, your saying Kenyon Martin is making JKidd an elite PG?!?! 

Its actaully vice versa, if he signs somewhere else Martin's stats will not be as good as they were in NJ.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

BTW Schilly, I listened to KXL during the draft and they were suprised that the Blazers passed on Jefferson as well.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Quote Of The Day (from today's Alameda Times)



> .....Bashing Sebastian is fashionable. Two weeks after the fact, the NBA Draft pick still creating a stir is the Trail Blazers' selection of high schooler Sebastian Telfair over more proven commodities. The book on Telfair's game is that it's flashy, colorful, filled with bad decisions and more style than substance. But what's the big deal? The same could be said of Tom Tolbert's wardrobe.


 :laugh:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DariusMiles23</b>!
> Also, your saying Kenyon Martin is making JKidd an elite PG?!?!
> 
> Its actaully vice versa, if he signs somewhere else Martin's stats will not be as good as they were in NJ.


I don't recall referencing JKidd in my post. However, I believe he is overrated to some degree. He has never won a title and his teams in Dallas frankly weren't even very good.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

There was never any doubt in my mind that Al would be a stud. This is the guy Warkenien resigned over.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

And as for the assumed rule - never trade big for small - it's BS, IMO.

I'd quickly deal a number of bigs for a healthy, young Kidd. I'd go as far as offering Gasol, Rahim, Brand, or even Ben Wallace. Now, there are also some that I'd consider untouchable, but the "big for small" rule is rather narrow-minded, IMO.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> There was never any doubt in my mind that Al would be a stud. This is the guy Warkenien resigned over.


Please explain.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

"This is the guy Warkenien resigned over."


Is that true? 


Hey, if Portland is foolish for passing on Jefferson, than how about Seattle? The Sonics desperately needed a tough guy to come in and rebound, & "man the middle" and they picked Robert Swift. Robert Swift? Give me a break. At least the Blazers already had Theo, Zach, DD, SAR at PF/C!! I'm sure with Robert Swift & Nick Collison in the middle teams are going to be terrified to have to play Seattle!!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

But tlong why are you so definate in that SB will not have a good career?

How much do any of us truely know about his play?

I'd rather assume he is going to be good than grump all summer assuming he is a failure when I haven't even see him play.

PS Are you going to golf with us or what?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> "This is the guy Warkenien resigned over."
> 
> 
> ...


I think Swift is much more of a stretch to ever be in the league than Telfair, and I don't think Telfair is a lock to be anything better than a backup PG for his whole career.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

"I'd rather assume he is going to be good than grump all summer assuming he is a failure when I haven't even see him play."


I couldn't agree more. I have to admit that I was a wreck on draft day. I wanted a guy who could come in and help now. I wanted L. Jackson, B. Gordan, D. Harris, J. Nelson, or K. Snyder. Most of those guys were gone by #12 so Telfair was the choice. I can see now why he was picked over Snyder (I still struggle at times with Nelson--I love that guy's game) Now that it's over I just hope everything we read about Telfair is true: his work ethic, attitude, ability to play up to competition, passing. even his shooting is said to be underated. All I know is I'm going to be rooting for #31 because I am a Blazer fan. Remember when we got Damon from Toronto? I thought he was going to be an all star for 10 years. It didn't work out that way, but I still hope he retires a Blazer (especially since it seems he's turned the corner in his personal life) Blazer fans used to be knows for our Loyalty. In a one team sports town it's all we have. Sure, the players had a lot to do with the fizzled relationship, but it appears that the roster now consists of good character guys, and it seems Telfair will fit right in. It's time to stand behind our team again.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "I believe [Jason Kidd] is overrated to some degree. He has never won a title and his teams in Dallas frankly weren't even very good."


Jason Kidd is probably the best point guard in the NBA today. He elevated a mediocre New Jersey team to the ranks of the elite, and took them to the NBA finals two years in a row. No, they didn't beat the Lakers, but neither could any other team in the NBA those two years. 

As for Kidd's teams in Dallas, how many years ago was that? How young was he at the time? How much better has he gotten since then?

Your underappreciation of Jason Kidd makes me wonder how much you know about basketball.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

Tlong have you watched telfair play? ... this is the only argument i can use, because if you've seen him play then you'd understand his potential. and if you understand his potential he's easily worth the 13th pick.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> BTW Schilly, I listened to KXL during the draft and they were suprised that the Blazers passed on Jefferson as well.


I was in studio with Howie, and all I remember is both of us looking at each other going "hgyuh.."

I don't really remember Barrett, Jones, Rice or Wheels being all that surprised. The fans were a little miffed.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> 
> Jason Kidd is probably the best point guard in the NBA today. He elevated a mediocre New Jersey team to the ranks of the elite, and took them to the NBA finals two years in a row. No, they didn't beat the Lakers, but neither could any other team in the NBA those two years.
> ...


Kidd is a horrible shooter and a malcontent. It is true that he led the Nets to 2 consecutive NBA Finals appearances, but that is unimpressive considering the extreme weakness of the Eastern Conference during those years. There are also allegations that he has beaten his wife....*allegedly*. In summary, I don't like the guy.

Your overappreciation of Jason Kidd makes me wonder how much you know about basketball.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> But tlong why are you so definate in that SB will not have a good career?
> 
> How much do any of us truely know about his play?
> ...


Schilly,

My grumping is directed more at the Blazers than it is at Telfair. It isn't Telfair's fault he was draft at #13. I just feel that the Blazers blew a golden opportunity to significantly improve the team in this draft and it really ticks me off!

I will take a look at the golf thread. If I'm free I might do it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Back on if I had KG would I take Duncan or Kidd, you take Tim frigging Duncan. You already have Sam Cassell the best point guard in the league last year. And Kidd is injured all the time and couldnt carry Duncans jockstrap but Duncan could carry Kidds sports bra with ease.

PG-Sam Cassell
SG-Wally Szerbiak
SF-Latrell Spreewell
PF-Kevin Garnett
C- Tim Duncan 
===================
PG-Jason Kidd
SG-Sam Cassell
SF-Latrell Spreewell
PF-Kevin Garnett
C- Kandiman

now which would you take.

Besides the 2nd one starting a guy with a cool nickname at center the first one would kill (why? because Duncan is way better then Kidd)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Please explain.



Both Mike Rice and Jason Quick were saying how much Mark warkentien loved Al Jefferson. John Nash was on the fan and said that drafting Telfair was by no means a unanimous decision. Warkentien came on the fan and said that there were no great highschool point guards that ever did didly in the pros, and that the further away from the basket a player gets the less likely they are to be succesful. All these things put together, and the fact that I know a couple of people in the organization means he was miffed at the fact that they passed on Jefferson and resigned over it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Just some food for thought....What were some of the all time great point guards numbers in High School?
I mean every Point Guard to make it to the pros played in High School right? and up till Telfair and Livingston every single one went to college. (I consider LeBron a SG) 

SO to say that no HS PG has done didly in the PRos is false, completely false, 1st off the fact that none has made the Jump eliminates the validity of that thought, but on top of that all PG's did play in High School.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Jaon Kidd* in HS won the Naismith Award for National HS player of the Year.
Stats
25ppg 10apg 7rpg and 7spg


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly,

I believe you are wrong. My guess is that the majority of NBA PG's played another position in high school. Heck, Terry Porter played in the froncourt in college! There may be a few that played point in high school, but not many in all likelihood.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I was sort of hoping the Blazers would draft Al Jefferson. Even if we have a clogged up PF position, he could maybe play center, or you could trade him for a good guard.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

<b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b> - You missed my entire point.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

The following players were McDonalds All American point guards in high school. I consider all of them to be top 10 point guards in the leage currently.

Mike Bibby
Chauncey Billups
Baron Davis
Jason Kidd
Stephon Marbury

Jay Williams (barring injury, he'd be a top 10 PG)

I'd say half of the top 10 PG's is a pretty good indication that a top ranked high school point guard CAN make it big in the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> The following players were McDonalds All American point guards in high school. I consider all of them to be top 10 point guards in the leage currently.
> 
> Mike Bibby
> ...



Please remember not to shoot the messenger. I'm just repeating what Mark Warkentien said. it appears it must have been taken somewhat out of context because there is no way any of us no less about basketball than Warkentien.....right?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

You got a link for that statement Fork? I don't believe it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember not to shoot the messenger. I'm just repeating what Mark Warkentien said. it appears it must have been taken somewhat out of context because there is no way any of us no less about basketball than Warkentien.....right?


No messenger shooting here, I know Warkentein was the guy who said/allegedly said all this stuff.

Just pointing out some facts that Warkentein himself didn't point out when he made his comments.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> You got a link for that statement Fork? I don't believe it.


Which statement?


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

I feel like laughing uncontrollably! People are saying that Jefferson would've been a better pick than Bassy based on Jefferson's performance and Bassy hasn't even played yet. Ha. You just wait and when he plays this shall all be forgotten.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I doubt Mark left over Al Jefferson. He dosn't look like the can't miss bigman prospect like a KG or Duncan. At best, he'll be an Elton Brand type of player, a good player, but not great. Al Jefferson is putting up what, 13 ppg 7 rpg in SPL so far? When Zach came into the NBA he was 19 years old and put up 28 ppg 12 rpg (or something close to that, im not exactly sure but they were big numbers) in the SPL.

Bottom line 

Randolph > Jefferson


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

C'mon dude. Bassy was the guy the Blazers wanted all along. What would they have done with 3 PFs? I mean I'm sure Jefferson's gonna be a nice player, but picking him at 13 when they already have 2 PFs? We haven't even seen Bassy play yet...


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Which statement?


That all of the high school All Americans you listed played point guard in high school.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Wow, at least when Jermaine O'Neal or Briant Grant were traded, people waited for them to actually do something before creating legions of threads about what a mistake that was.

None of us have any new information about Telfair since the draft (except that it's now obvious that the pick wasn't made for Adidas luxury box money) yet the threads keep coming.

How about you let Telfair play one minute of an NBA game before even more rants about what a bust he is and what a stupid pick he was?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Wow, at least when Jermaine O'Neal or Briant Grant were traded, people waited for them to actually do something before creating legions of threads about what a mistake that was.
> 
> None of us have any new information about Telfair since the draft (except that it's now obvious that the pick wasn't made for Adidas luxury box money) yet the threads keep coming.
> ...


I haven't said Telfair is a bust.........yet. I still maintain it was a stupid pick though. There is no "obvious" answer to the Adidas issue either.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> That all of the high school All Americans you listed played point guard in high school.


Well, they all played point guard on teh McDonalds All American team, so I guess they were all point guards.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> C'mon dude. Bassy was the guy the Blazers wanted all along. What would they have done with 3 PFs? I mean I'm sure Jefferson's gonna be a nice player, but picking him at 13 when they already have 2 PFs? We haven't even seen Bassy play yet...



Let's assume for a moment that Warkentien was right about Jefferson, and the Blazers drafted him. Maybe if they drafted Jefferson they trade Randolph and cap filler for Pierce, Allen, T-Mac, or any number of young stud all-star shooting guards. Then they play SAR for another year at PF with Jefferson backing him up. Next year they plant Jefferson in the starting line-up and lose virtually nothing in production.

That's what they do with 3 power forwards.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, they all played point guard on teh McDonalds All American team, so I guess they were all point guards.


It's possible, but playing PG on the McDonald's team doesn't mean they played PG on their HS team. Personally I doubt that most of them did because of their size relative to other HS players.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> It's possible, but playing PG on the McDonald's team doesn't mean they played PG on their HS team. Personally I doubt that most of them did because of their size relative to other HS players.


I don't think that we have the resources to go back and KNOW which positions players played in high school. The fact that each of them were considered PGs by the McDonald's committee seems to indicate pretty conclusively they were prep point guards.

There ARE players like Terry Porter who morph into PGs over time, but they are rare. There's usually more backsliding from college to the NBA, where players like George McCloud and Steve Smith can get away with being PGs at FSU and MSU but are put into different spots in the NBA.

Ballhandling and quickness needed to play the 1 in the NBA level seem to be things that are developed pretty early in a basketball player's career and by high school most of the ones that can play PG are playing it, so they don't need to rely on someone getting them the ball.

Ed O.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> So, if you had Garnett already on your team, but Troy Hudson as the point guard, and had your choice to either add Duncan or Kidd, you'd go with Duncan?


In a heartbeat. A combo of Duncan/Garnett would win 5 in a row. Hudson's a decent point guard, also.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Wow, at least when Jermaine O'Neal or Briant Grant were traded, people waited for them to actually do something before creating legions of threads about what a mistake that was.
> 
> None of us have any new information about Telfair since the draft (except that it's now obvious that the pick wasn't made for Adidas luxury box money) yet the threads keep coming.
> 
> How about you let Telfair play one minute of an NBA game before even more rants about what a bust he is and what a stupid pick he was?


No thanks. Will stop talking about how bad he is once he starts proving me wrong. Think I'll be talking about how terrible a 13 pick he was for many years to come.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

> So, if you had Garnett already on your team, but Troy Hudson as the point guard, and had your choice to either add Duncan or Kidd, you'd go with Duncan?


No, you're missing my point!

Let me clear this up. Under my scenario you wouldn't be able to play Duncan at center. (my freaking rules, so there!).

Say you have Shaq at center and Garnett at forward with Hudson as your guard. You have a choice to select Duncan or Kidd in free agency. Who would you select?

Geesh.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> No, you're missing my point!
> 
> Let me clear this up. Under my scenario you wouldn't be able to play Duncan at center. (my freaking rules, so there!).
> 
> ...


I get Shaq too? Jesus, christ. I still take Duncan and slide KG over to the SF position. Triple towers. 70 win team.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that we have the resources to go back and KNOW which positions players played in high school. The fact that each of them were considered PGs by the McDonald's committee seems to indicate pretty conclusively they were prep point guards.
> ...


I certainly disagree with you on this Ed. High School teams tend to put their taller players at the frontcourt positions. The McDonald's committee put the players at positions they would likely play in college.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks. Will stop talking about how bad he is once he starts proving me wrong. Think I'll be talking about how terrible a 13 pick he was for many years to come.


I forgot to mention, that you also have Kirilenko at the 3 already.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

and before you move KG to the 3 and Kirilenko to the 2, you have Kobe already on board.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> and before you move KG to the 3 and Kirilenko to the 2, you have Kobe already on board.


That's cool. I'll move KG to the point, then.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> I haven't said Telfair is a bust.........yet. I still maintain it was a stupid pick though.


Well there's nothing you can do about it, so quit whining and get over it.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

KG's good, but he's not THAT good.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> I certainly disagree with you on this Ed. High School teams tend to put their taller players at the frontcourt positions. The McDonald's committee put the players at positions they would likely play in college.


I can understand that a Farragut Academy wouldn't play Kevin Garnett at the PG spot, even if he could have handled the job in high school. None of the guys in question are that tall, though.

Bibby: 6'1"
Marbury: 6'2"
Billups: 6'3"
Davis: 6'3"
Kidd: 6'4"

Kidd's the biggest, and he's one of the most highly celebrated prep PGs ever--especially outside of NY prospects. Marbury was obviously a PG in high school (if you know anything about his rep and his history). Davis was a 5'3" high school freshman at Crossroads and presumably kept playing PG as he grew. 

Bibby and Billups were big-time scorers in high school, but I don't know if they played the 1 exclusively. They certainly were guards, though, and considering they stepped right into PG roles in college I'm guessing they played the 1 in high school extensively, even if not exclusively. (The closest I could find on Mike was a statement that "Bibby was the perfect catalyst for the Matador run and gun offense. ")

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> There is no "obvious" answer to the Adidas issue either.


Yes, there is. Someone recently posted on this board how Adidas has no plans to purchase any luxury boxes in Portland. So clearly, this was not done with an eye to that.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> No thanks. Will stop talking about how bad he is once he starts proving me wrong. Think I'll be talking about how terrible a 13 pick he was for many years to come.


Well, you've already previously expressed how badly you *want* Telfair to fail. So it's clear that your opinion comes from complete ignorance and, instead, from hopes and desires.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I can understand that a Farragut Academy wouldn't play Kevin Garnett at the PG spot, even if he could have handled the job in high school. None of the guys in question are that tall, though.
> ...


Ed,

I think you're accurate in your assessment of the PG's you have cited. However, that does not represent a *majority* of the PG's in the NBA which was the point I was making. My original point of discussion with you specifically was that quality 4's are more valuable than quality 1's. I still stand by that and have seen nothing posted by you to refute it.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, there is. Someone recently posted on this board how Adidas has no plans to purchase any luxury boxes in Portland. So clearly, this was not done with an eye to that.


What if I told you that Adidas *is* leasing a suite at the Rose Garden?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> I think you're accurate in your assessment of the PG's you have cited. However, that does not represent a *majority* of the PG's in the NBA which was the point I was making. My original point of discussion with you specifically was that quality 4's are more valuable than quality 1's. I still stand by that and have seen nothing posted by you to refute it.


I didn't even see you dispute that quality PGs are more valuable than quality PFs... I'll need some time to show you why I think that's the case. It seems like such common sense based on how many quality 4's there are and so few quality 1's, but I'll chew on it and see if I can come up with an argument beyond common sense...

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> 
> 
> What if I told you that Adidas *is* leasing a suite at the Rose Garden?


The report said they weren't going to renew the lease when it ran out. So, you could tell me that, and I'd say it's meaningless.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Even if Adidas was renting a box, that's hardly a "draft this guy" level bribe... didn't they already have one?

Also, there is no sensical motive. Telfair is an East Coast guy. All of the hype he has developed is from NYC and he would be most marketable in a large EC city. 

Why in the world would Adidas go so far as to make an illegal bribe to get him in one of the smallest markets in the leauge, 3,000 miles away from his fanbase?

Here's the easy answer... they wouldn't and they didn't.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

Adidas and Nike being located in Portland have really done us a lot of good in the past getting guys like McGrady, Bryant, Lebron, Kidd, and Ray Allen, HAVEN'T they...  

I can't think of a single good reason why Adidas would want Telfair in Portland, but I can think of several why they would want him playing in an East Coast market. Or maybe it's because they want to save a few dollars on corporate meetings by sending a limousine instead of an airplane... :uhoh:


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

The higher that Telfair gets picked, the more exposure he will receive. The fact that he would be located in Portland helps with logistics in his dealings with Adidas. That would be their incentive in negotiating with the Blazers. I don't understand how you cannot see that!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> The higher that Telfair gets picked, the more exposure he will receive. The fact that he would be located in Portland helps with logistics in his dealings with Adidas. That would be their incentive in negotiating with the Blazers. I don't understand how you cannot see that!


so, the simple factg that the blazers already have a PG, and have a pention for letting rookies who are either young or out of high school rot on the bench, means nothing?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> The higher that Telfair gets picked, the more exposure he will receive. The fact that he would be located in Portland helps with logistics in his dealings with Adidas. That would be their incentive in negotiating with the Blazers. I don't understand how you cannot see that!


Because that's ridiculous...phones do exist, you know. Will Adidas manipulate things to get Tracy McGrady to Portland...for the sake of "logistics"?

Adidas doesn't have to physically meet with players all the time. Contracts can (and are) faxed to agents and players, phone calls handle details. The exceedingly rare times that the player needs to be physically present, airplanes suffice nicely.

Meanwhile, Telfair would *obviously* get more exposure in a big market. No one cares, down the road, where a player was drafted. But playing in a big market means much more television time. That's what sets marketability and name-recognition. Not to mention that Telfair is a New York and East Coast legend, meaning his profile would be much higher in one of those markets.

In reality, from an Adidas marketing standpoint, it's hard to find a *worse* market for Telfair than Portland.

The fact that you choose to dismiss all of that as irrelevant in order to insist that Adidas desperately wants Telfair in Portland so that they can have him over for dinner every night flies in the face of reason.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Adidas would not expend the financial resources that would be necessary to move someone like Tracy McGrady and frankly it woudn't make sense anyway. As for Telfair...why not? He is getting more pub for being a lottery pick than he would have received otherwise even though he could have been in a larger city. Having him located next to HQ could be more important than you think depending on their plans for him. You cannot effectively do business "over the phone" if you want him to be involved shoe or apparel design reviews. It also makes it much easier to include him in developing new marketing approaches.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

what publicity is Telfair getting?

basically he's being touted as a player who Adidas told to pick at 13.

wow, what a way to sell shoes..


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Pick a 5'11" high school kid with the 13th selection in the draft.


wow, what a way to improve the franchise.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

> Adidas signed (Josh) Smith to a six-year deal that guarantees him about $12 million, but could eventually be worth upwards of $20 million, sources told ESPN.com. Telfair signed an incentive-laden, six-year contract with the same shoe company that could equal Smith's guaranteed money.
> 
> "We think we now have the two gems in this year's NBA draft," adidas spokesman Travis Gonzolez said. "Josh is more of an unknown than Sebastian is, but it's our job to help get him out there."


It's not like Telfair was the only player that Adidas signed to a contract this spring. If the Blazers had taken Josh Smith at #13, would people be arguing it was only because of pressure from Adidas?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Pick a 5'11" high school kid with the 13th selection in the draft.
> 
> 
> wow, what a way to improve the franchise.


That statement is silly.

If the kid has talent, his height and age doesn't matter.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

The English system of measurement is a funny thing when it comes to measuring basketball players. People who really dislike Telfair always list him at 5'11", whereas Telfair supporters call him 6'0". If we used the metric system, I doubt anyone would really care to squabble about whether he is 1.81 m or 1.83 m. (The official measurements I've seen were 5'11" and change in bare feet and 6' and change in shoes. At the age of 18, it's not inconceivable or even unlikely that he grows another .25" to .5" to be a legit 6'1" in his sneakers...)


----------

